

An easy test to check if your chosen startup name is a good choice - Patrik_NAU
http://www.nauapp.com/name-startup-test/

======
collyw
Ironically they fail their own test with me. I got down to the spell it part
and couldn't remember if it was nau or nua. And that the third obscure name
they are on.

~~~
Patrik_NAU
You are right. We know the trade off we are making. We think it is okay when
you are not able to “tick” all the boxes as long you are aware of it and take
the decision consciously.

